# Youth Hockey Dusseldorf



## BOBBYBOB

We are considering a job near Dusseldorf, Germany. Our son currently plays competitive hockey and baseball in the US. Although, I doubt there is baseball, could anybody steer me in the direction of youth hockey clubs in the area? I could be wrong about baseball, therefore if anybody knows of that as well, please let us know.

Thank you,
RH


----------



## ALKB

BOBBYBOB said:


> We are considering a job near Dusseldorf, Germany. Our son currently plays competitive hockey and baseball in the US. Although, I doubt there is baseball, could anybody steer me in the direction of youth hockey clubs in the area? I could be wrong about baseball, therefore if anybody knows of that as well, please let us know.
> 
> Thank you,
> RH


I assume you mean ice hockey? (In German, "Hockey" usually means field hockey, if you are looking for ice hockey you need to search for "Eishockey".)

Since he is playing competitively, these people might be able to help:

http://iscd-rams.de/#

http://www.degrheinrollers.de/de/

DEG NachwuchsfÃ¶rderung

Go Eisbären!!! 

Apparently there is indeed baseball in Düsseldorf:

Düsseldorf Bandits – Baseball

To be very honest, American football, baseball and lacrosse are a bit of an exotic niche thing, so I wouldn't expect a very high standard there - but you never know...


----------

